# 10-14 light in final 3 weeks instead of 12-12 Advice please



## Evil Buddies (Oct 16, 2011)

A mate of mine that grows tells me that he does 10 hours of light and 14 hours of dark in the last 3 weeks of flowering. I'm thinking of doing the same only to cut down on the electric bill. Please could someone tell me the pros and cons of doing this.

E.G. If i switch to 10-14 will it take longer for my plants to be done as they are losing 2hrs of light each day would this make them grow more slowly.

Will it make the plants finish quicker as the plant will think that summer is reaching an end and matures faster b4 the autumn cold

Has anyone done or does this and notices any change please let me know

Evil


----------



## grow plenty (Oct 16, 2011)

Evil Buddies said:


> A mate of mine that grows tells me that he does 10 hours of light and 14 hours of dark in the last 3 weeks of flowering. I'm thinking of doing the same only to cut down on the electric bill. Please could someone tell me the pros and cons of doing this.
> 
> E.G. If i switch to 10-14 will it take longer for my plants to be done as they are losing 2hrs of light each day would this make them grow more slowly.
> 
> ...


at minus 2 hrs of presious life giving, bud growing 'light' per day, youll be looking at approx. 18% less product. so my guess is...bad idea!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 16, 2011)

i am sure if it was a better light schedule the others would be using it.


----------



## whitey78 (Oct 16, 2011)

Dont kill the messenger here seeing what they did to the other guy who started a thread about this subject, but theres a method that is gaining popularity due to the way it allows you to keep your plants in veg with 13 total hours of light until you decide to induce flowering which you start 11 hours lights on /13 off. From there every 2 weeks you drop 30 minutes of light until you get down to 9 hours of lights on for the last 2 weeks or so (with a 8-10 week strain, I believe it changes a little for longer flowering sativa's). 

I know it does not sound natural and yeah if it was so much better a lot more people would be doing it. Anyhow, its called the Lantern method or the 12-1 method. 12-1 referring to the time the lights are on for veg 13 total hours. It actually goes 12hours on/5.5 off/1-on/5.5 off and then 12 on again. Sounds crazy and like it would never work, stress the plants..etc..etc.... but it doesnt. Some say the yields are slightly smaller and that is a possibility but I cant say for sure because for anyone to say that you'd have to do a side by side with a specific strain. But for it working without stressing the plants in veg, I can say it works because my ladies are vegging under it at the moment and it for sure works using 5 hours a day less power, I suffered a small amount of stretch on my vegging plants due to me not starting them under that schedule and ending at this cycle from 20/4, however thats my bad because if I did it from the beginning they'd be short and squat like my flowering bunch are. Its basically done the same way outdoor growers keep their plants in veg if they start flowering early or they just want to get them bigger before letting them flower, they put a couple lights to purposely interrupt the plants dark period with light for a certain amount of time. 

The other part to this, and why I posted is the flowering light regiment starts @ 11 on /13 off which induces flowering faster than 12/12, from there you drop the amount of time of lights on 30 minutes every 2 weeks until you get down to 9 hours on/15 hours off. Theres so many points and counter points as to the reasoning behind the longer dark period, all sounding valid, more than a few arguments for and against these methods so all I'm doing is trying to pass along some info that over the next few months your probably going to see people doing more of, as much as you dont think so, you will, for one simple reason....the major pot magazines are now endorsing it as one more way to be green and save money and all that so I promise you, you will see more people switching to it. There are some points that go against traditional thinking and how plants are grown so dont jump down my throat, I am not the one who invented this but I am trying it and my E-bill has dropped quite a bit as well as flowering was induced in less than half the time in some of my flowering bunch. This method helps those who have smart meters like myself as well, which we will all have soon enough so the benefits that come with this method has changed my mind. 

But please....dont mother F me, I'm just trying to point you in the direction of where you probably heard that. Check out the 12-1 thread and make up your own mind about it. 

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/446118-12-1-lighting-schedule-has.html


----------



## Mr.GrÃ¸nn (Oct 16, 2011)

That lightning-schedule sounds fucked up, and if I didn't know better I would think someone wanted your plants to hermie (I know, it's during veg, maybe it works - but you try it first 

Using a lot of darkness during light on simply does not make sense (see, even this sentence didn't make much sense 

But that other idea, giving less hours of light (gradually) during flowering is something I've experimented a little with.

I did two grows with same mother plant. One grow with 12/12 all the way, and one with 12/12 but then gradually down to 10/14.
It made my plants ready about 14 days earlier, but with loss of yield (maybe about 10%, was obvious to the eye anyway).


----------



## Evil Buddies (Oct 19, 2011)

Mr.Grønn;6474017 said:


> That lightning-schedule sounds fucked up, and if I didn't know better I would think someone wanted your plants to hermie (I know, it's during veg, maybe it works - but you try it first
> 
> Using a lot of darkness during light on simply does not make sense (see, even this sentence didn't make much sense
> 
> ...


Thanx for the comment very informative and just what i wanted to hear thank you plus some rep for ya

So basically u can cut down the light gradually to 10/14 the plants will be ready roughly 2weeks early at a loss of 10% if was on 12/12 now. If you grow your plants using the 10/14 method as you can save 2weeks means that it could be possible to yield more in the space of a year as you would get more grows per year.


----------



## whitey78 (Oct 19, 2011)

You start out at 11/13 on/off dropping 30 minutes every 2 weeks.


----------



## spandy (Oct 19, 2011)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> i am sure if it was a better light schedule the others would be using it.


 
Maybe because human beings haven't figured it all out yet.


----------



## Phaeton (Oct 20, 2011)

I have been using the 12/1 for veg going on three grows now. My veg room is always ahead of the budroom. 12/1 slows down the growth rate, giving me a little more breathing space for other chores.
I have 100 watts per square foot on my veg table, the dim light used in most veg rooms I see would not be adequate with only 13 hours.
Works great if the room is bright though, and in a twofer the stems have more chance to thicken up, less falldown in the budroom later.

Speaking of budroom, cutting the light back during budding may save electricity, but at all other stages of growth light energy equals plant mass growth. Do light energy needs drop 25% over the course of the last 8 weeks?

The amount of light actually converted to growth does fall off as the buds mature. I always felt it would be one of those book only findings, measure the light to within 1/2 of 1% to detect the usage. An assumption on my part with nothing to back it up.

I hate being almost done with a post when I realize I'm clueless. How much less light energy does a mature plant at the end of the cycle require?


----------



## snew (Oct 20, 2011)

Phaeton said:


> I have been using the 12/1 for veg going on three grows now. My veg room is always ahead of the budroom. 12/1 slows down the growth rate, giving me a little more breathing space for other chores.
> I have 100 watts per square foot on my veg table, the dim light used in most veg rooms I see would not be adequate with only 13 hours.
> Works great if the room is bright though, and in a twofer the stems have more chance to thicken up, less falldown in the budroom later.
> 
> ...


I've started using the 12-1 lighting in veg this summer. I've just switched the flower. I will not be able to decrease my lighting in veg I have plants maturing at different stages.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Oct 20, 2011)

Mr.Grønn;6474017 said:


> That lightning-schedule sounds fucked up, and if I didn't know better I would think someone wanted your plants to hermie (I know, it's during veg, maybe it works - but you try it first
> 
> Using a lot of darkness during light on simply does not make sense (see, even this sentence didn't make much sense
> 
> ...


Here we go again. Apparently you didn't read through the thread. I am on day 45 and there are no hermies on any of my plants using the 12-1 schedule from seed. Might "sound fucked up" but it works. Oh, and I guess I did try it first


----------



## azman (Oct 21, 2011)

lol LLBSDAD ready for round 2 now?
i can confirm what lilbsdad has said as im using this for myself and am now on week 5 of flower, i started from cuts,


----------



## tellno1 (Oct 21, 2011)

azman said:


> lol LLBSDAD ready for round 2 now?
> i can confirm what lilbsdad has said as im using this for myself and am now on week 5 of flower, i started from cuts,


 hehe always got to be some guys that swear its wrong lol ... but like you .. it works for me and when someone says "I got a 10% loss! " kinda like counting chickens before the eggs hatch .. way too many variants besides the lights lol


----------



## azman (Oct 21, 2011)

tellno1 said:


> hehe always got to be some guys that swear its wrong lol ... but like you .. it works for me and when someone says "I got a 10% loss! " kinda like counting chickens before the eggs hatch .. way too many variants besides the lights lol


 i know every ones a critic lol, but they havent even tried this as of yet, like i said earlier i bet people thought you wouldnt be able to grow using led once upon a time.


----------



## haole420 (Oct 24, 2011)

10% loss but 2wks faster seems like a fair tradeoff. i don't think you can necessarily attribute the loss in yield to light hours, though. you probably would've gotten that additional 10% if you flowered for another 2wks. so, yes, reduced light hours are responsible for a smaller yield but only because you're finishing earlier. in my view, it's more a factor of days of life rather than hours per day...


----------



## legallyflying (Oct 24, 2011)

I have seen positive results in the last two weeks reducing the light to 11/13 and then 10/14 in the last week. I have seen that they mature and ripen a few days faster that way. 

BTW. I always flip from 16/8 to 13/11. Plenty of dark to induce flowering and a lot of light for good bud growth. 

So basically my schedule is, well, if you look out your window in the fall you will see what my schedule mimics. 

13/11
12/12
11/13
10/14


----------



## snew (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm currently 12 days into flower on my first plants on 12-1 in veg. I had 15 plants. All but 1 was from seed, only one was male shame it was my only DQ.
Nice though in 5 days it was distinctively male. Now at 12 days the plants seem about 1-2 weeks ahead of there normal maturity. Sorry no pictures camera broke.
I am at 11-13 and though I have used decreasing flowering hours its hard since I grow several different strains and they mature at different times.}
My clones (also 12 days) will remain under 18-6 for another week or 2. Once they are established and growing then I cut them to 12-1.
I have seen no hermies. Both seed and clone are doing well.


----------



## Mr.GrÃ¸nn (Oct 25, 2011)

LILBSDAD said:


> Here we go again. Apparently you didn't read through the thread. I am on day 45 and there are no hermies on any of my plants using the 12-1 schedule from seed. Might "sound fucked up" but it works. Oh, and I guess I did try it first


Woow.. back up, you really need to read too. 
I wrote:
"
That lightning-schedule sounds fucked up, _and if I didn't know better_ I would think someone wanted your plants to hermie (I know, it's during veg, _maybe it works_ - but you try it first
"

Being *skeptical* of a new technique that you've never heard about is not the same as riddiculing this 12-1 schedule you _advocate_.

Of course I've read THIS thread, but you are correct - I've not read the 12-1 thread that was linked to in this thread.
That I'll do, because I don't mind explanations and I would love to save electricity.


----------



## legallyflying (Oct 26, 2011)

Jesus, is the boring 12-1 debate going to tear down this thread as well. 

It works..it doesn't fuck up your plants, the just grow a lot slower. I would think quite a bit slower actually as you have a significant decrease in light hours. I would even hazard a guess that you DON'T save power in the long run as your cycle is no longer to get to flowering size. 

Saving power is nice, and it makes you feel all warm inside but for me, personally, I'm all about rapid growth, huge yield, and cranking that shit out with little down time. Fuck my power bill, I'll make that shit up in spades.


At any rate, not cool to derail this dudes thread. It's about flowering time, not alternative veg lighting cycles. 
Peace


----------



## Mr.GrÃ¸nn (Oct 26, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> Jesus, is the boring 12-1 debate going to tear down this thread as well.
> 
> [..removed..]
> At any rate, not cool to derail this dudes thread. It's about flowering time, not alternative veg lighting cycles.
> Peace


I'm believed so too, but look at post #4 in this thread. That started it out of the blue, and the 12-1-thing was completely news to me, so I reacted - sorry.

But I barely touched the subject myself, the rest of my post was this:

But that other idea, giving less hours of light (gradually) during flowering is something I've experimented a little with.

"
I did two grows with same mother plant. 

One grow with 12/12 all the way, and one with 12/12 but then gradually down to 10/14.
It made my plants ready about 14 days earlier, but with loss of yield (maybe about 10%, was obvious to the eye anyway). 
"

Flowering times are an interresting subject, and gradually reducing light and temperature during flowering (especially at the very end) is something I find appealing.

I'll use the cold of winter to my advantage the last two weeks, I'll try and see if the plant changes color (I'll not go under 17 degrees celcius, I'm a wuss).

Also, I'll try to raise the light a little last two weeks.

BTW: Where does 12/12 come from anyway, was it decided in a vote back in the 60's?


----------



## snew (Oct 27, 2011)

Mr.Grønn;6528432 said:


> I'm believed so too, but look at post #4 in this thread. That started it out of the blue, and the 12-1-thing was completely news to me, so I reacted - sorry.
> 
> But I barely touched the subject myself, the rest of my post was this:
> 
> ...


The reason the 12-1 was mentioned here is because the 12-1 veg and decreasing light flower are generally written about together. So when people see decreasing flowering time they comment on both. Since the idea is to increase power usge and increase yield/grow time ratio (yield to power ratio). You can be assured I'll not bother you with my comments again.


----------



## STILL PUFFIN (Oct 27, 2011)

stick with the 12/12 man if it aint broke don't fix it


----------



## Mr.GrÃ¸nn (Oct 27, 2011)

snew said:


> The reason the 12-1 was mentioned here is because the 12-1 veg and decreasing light flower are generally written about together. So when people see decreasing flowering time they comment on both. Since the idea is to increase power usge and increase yield/grow time ratio (yield to power ratio). You can be assured I'll not bother you with my comments again.


Really?
So when people hear about this 12-1-veg-schedule for the very first time, they automatically think about flowering-schedules? That's bull, and I belive that you already _know_ that.

I've been lurking on cannabis forums the last 3 years (I'm unemployed, so I do it a lot), so I can call your bluff.

The 12-1-veg thing and flowering schedueles are two very separate things, and if you cannot absorb that then I don't mind you "not bothering me again".

I apologise for portraying negatively this 12-1-veg schedule, when I knew I should have read about the theory behind it first. I still don't know much about it, but I don't feel the need to learn it (use it).
So I am sorry for _that_ (dissing something I don't understand).

BTW: Power to yield ratios are interresting, why not start a thread about that subject?


----------



## snew (Oct 27, 2011)

Mr.Grønn;6533440 said:


> Really?
> So when people hear about this 12-1-veg-schedule for the very first time, they automatically think about flowering-schedules? That's bull, and I belive that you already _know_ that.
> 
> I've been lurking on cannabis forums the last 3 years (I'm unemployed, so I do it a lot), so I can call your bluff.
> ...


http://www.treatingyourself.com/treatingyourself/images/issues/pdfs/issue28.pdf, p. 84
http://www.treatingyourself.com/treatingyourself/images/issues/pdfs/issue25.pdf, p. 77

Both of these articles address both 12-1 veg and decreasing light hours in flower. Thank you


----------



## Phaeton (Nov 5, 2011)

I have wondered about that, putting the bud stop technique with reduced light flowering. I cannot see where they are related other than they are both used in growrooms.
I use the 12/1 vegging because it allows the use of intense lights and syncronizes the veg and bud room cycles. That one hour of light at midnight was a stroke of genius from someone.
But tying it to reduced light in the bud cycle is not a logical step.
A gradual lessening of light as the plant's energy needs go down works as a technique, but has nothing to do with the 12/1 veg light cycle at all.

I am a lazy grower, I balance the effort from me versus any gain to be had. Changing the times almost daily and adjusting the chores to match takes effort and thought.

12/12 can be done on cruise control, same same every day and don't even have to wake up all the way.
The plant gets way more light than it needs towards the end. It was that or short the plant at the start. No brainer for me, but I do not consider electricity a variable. If my budroom is not full the light will shine on the tabletops, I do not factor in the costs when I choose techniques. Plants go in and out but the light is constant 12/12 year round.

I guess I am posting just to not put down the technique, I have inadvertantly reduced light in the past, it still worked, but I do not use the technique on purpose. Personal preference.


----------



## snew (Nov 5, 2011)

Phaeton said:


> I have wondered about that, putting the bud stop technique with reduced light flowering. I cannot see where they are related other than they are both used in growrooms.
> I use the 12/1 vegging because it allows the use of intense lights and syncronizes the veg and bud room cycles. That one hour of light at midnight was a stroke of genius from someone.
> But tying it to reduced light in the bud cycle is not a logical step.
> A gradual lessening of light as the plant's energy needs go down works as a technique, but has nothing to do with the 12/1 veg light cycle at all.
> ...


I don't use a reducing flowering light at this time either. Not because I had any problems with it but because I have a variety of strains maturing at different times. I do run 11 on 13 off in flower at this time though not 12-12. Last year I started raising Jilly Bean. At 12-12 it seem to stagnate in flowering. I reduced to 11 light and seem to have visible flowering much quicker.
This is just my 2nd grow with 12-1 but so far it appears to be great.


----------



## dank smoker420 (Nov 5, 2011)

in nature doesnt the hours of sunlight go down the farther you get into fall? so if you were growing outdoors when the light went to 12/12 is when it would start flowering and then in a month or so it would be 11/13 and so on and so on till the shortest day of the year. so i dont think it would really matter becasue that how it works in nature. it could possible help idk because the plant could get confused and be like how come the days are all the same. if you had a really smart plant haha. it probably doesnt matter. the plant will still grow


----------



## srh88 (May 23, 2012)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> i am sure if it was a better light schedule the others would be using it.


whyyy yes.... the others


----------



## PetFlora (May 24, 2012)

Lighting schedules, much like NPK ratios are full of disinfo. Those who are followers do so without bothering to do their own research, so they get what they deserve- less than great results

Let's use 18/6 & 12/12 light schedules, which are old wives tales based on...who the fuck knows? Plants can only utilize ~ 14 hours of light energy per day. To give them more is simply a waste of electricity ($$$); 12/12 is confusing to the plant as it needs more dark period during flower. Will it flower? Of course, but is it ideal? *NO!*  I drop from 14/10 to 12/12 for ~ 5 days, then drop to 11/13. I plan to add IR on a separate timer to give them ~ 10- 30 minutes (wattage dependent) at lights off. This fools the plant to continue growing without wasting electricity/ bulb life

I am putting my money where my mouth is. Visit my current journal to see it in action


----------



## jvo (Jul 5, 2012)

grow plenty said:


> at minus 2 hrs of presious life giving, bud growing 'light' per day, youll be looking at approx. 18% less product. so my guess is...bad idea!


Dude your god awful at math, keep your bullshit pulled out of your ass percentages to yourself.

For starters your assuming that the only contribution to yield is light, yes I understand it is the most important but it's not the only thing. I would -rep you if I could.

So if you wanted to assume light was the only thing your looking at 42 hours of light cutting 2 hours each day. A normal month is going to generate 336 hours of light, the month you cut down is going to generate 294 hours of light. So you have a total of 630 light hours and you have lost 42 hours of light. That's less then 10%.


----------



## althor (Jul 5, 2012)

PetFlora said:


> Lighting schedules, much like NPK ratios are full of disinfo. Those who are followers do so without bothering to do their own research, so they get what they deserve- less than great results
> 
> Let's use 18/6 & 12/12 light schedules, which are old wives tales based on...who the fuck knows? Plants can only utilize ~ 14 hours of light energy per day. To give them more is simply a waste of electricity ($$$); 12/12 is confusing to the plant as it needs more dark period during flower. Will it flower? Of course, but is it ideal? *NO!*  I drop from 14/10 to 12/12 for ~ 5 days, then drop to 11/13. I plan to add IR on a separate timer to give them ~ 10- 30 minutes (wattage dependent) at lights off. This fools the plant to continue growing without wasting electricity/ bulb life
> 
> I am putting my money where my mouth is. Visit my current journal to see it in action


 Are you getting bigger, better end product from this light cycle?
Or do you get the same results with less electricity/bulb life used?


----------



## GiGaBaNE (Nov 7, 2012)

howdy folks
i am a member of only one 420 style forum, but i read a lot of others to see if anything cutting edge comes by. Normally i wouldnt bother even registering with another forum, but this thread gives me a headache and i cant help myself but to pop on and say some things.

this will probably get me hated on, but quite frankly this site seems to have a really high noOb ratio. dont get me wrong, the pro's (and you know who you are) really know there shiz, but you have so many that open their mouths and compost comes out. I wish i could advertise a quality forum here but that would just get me banned, lol...still like i said im only loyal to one site and if your google foo is even basic you could find it..i dont use any other alias'




grow plenty said:


> at minus 2 hrs of presious life giving, bud growing 'light' per day, youll be looking at approx. 18% less product. so my guess is...bad idea!





jesus of Cannabis said:


> i am sure if it was a better light schedule the others would be using it.





Mr.Grønn;6474017 said:


> That lightning-schedule sounds fucked up, and if I didn't know better I would think someone wanted your plants to hermie (I know, it's during veg, maybe it works - but you try it first
> 
> Using a lot of darkness during light on simply does not make sense (see, even this sentence didn't make much sense
> 
> ...





STILL PUFFIN said:


> stick with the 12/12 man if it aint broke don't fix it


The first is called GLR (Gas latnern routine). it was discovered accidentally (cant remember the story exactly) by outdoor cultivators looking for night time pests or some such.
basicly your giving the plant a 12-12 grow which triggers the flowing phase (read rapid growth) but the one hour of light during its dark phase destroys enough of the hormone to prevent fully entering flower.

the other is called DLR (Diminishing light routine) this informs the plant that the grow season is almost over and forces the plant to work harder in bud formation (the plant REALLY wants to breed before it dies) this is suppose to save energy and increase production.

there is an article out there focused on some serious MJ biology that informs us that 10 hours of light offeres the best bud to watt ratio and indicates further testing showed that 8 hours of light offered no benefits over 10 hours.

so in summary.
GLR Works and is an accepted method of growing.
DLR also works well.
using both of these together pretty much offers the fastest growing and most energy efficient method we have of growing MJ

a note to the mods. please see this as beneficial critisism. you need to tighten things up a little around here, it is unprofessional that the pro growers have to keep trying to shout louder than the ignorant in order for quality information to be clearly and easiliy readable on the site. at the very least you should have a few pro's on your staff to back up the casual experts propping up this forum, a few sponsors weighing in from time to time helps too.

appologies for the rant guys, were all in this together. im sure i will be edited to hell and possibly even banned for this little tirade, but it needed to be said. and unless rollitup.org improves the pleasure of being here for its experts...well there are currently better sites out there


----------



## dolamic (Nov 8, 2012)

GiGaBaNE said:


> GLR Works and is an accepted method of growing.
> DLR also works well.
> using both of these together pretty much offers the fastest growing and most energy efficient method we have of growing MJ
> 
> ...


I've implemented it into my grow on Halloween, and the plants look healthy and vivacious. No signs of stress, only the urge to grow more. I love the routine, and it saves me 5 hours of lighting in veg, and 1 hour in flower. It makes sense to keep it as close to nature as you can, because they grow well that way. The longer it goes on, the better it will get I hope. If not I will let someone know on here  I agree, sometimes it is hard to shout over the dumb accusations with people who never try something but bash it into the ground regardless. I like to try it then think it over, and maybe what I did wrong. Try before you criticize, I'm with you man.


----------



## THZZELJR (Nov 16, 2012)

I think its worth looking into but I don't accept it as gospel since no one is providing side by side comparisons. I think the lighting of 12/12 is the least amount of darkness to trigger flowering, and thinking that the most light it can get makes for bigger yields. And it sounds like diminishing light routine is trying to mimic nature, which indoors we don't want to mimic nature. we want to perfect nature. More thought needs to given to how much rest is optimal and how much light is optimal for the plant not your pocket. all in all I might try it side by side someday but doing it on grow at a time is not empirical. It does make sense that DLR would accelerate flower as your plant would feel winter is coming faster that 12/12


----------



## dolamic (Nov 22, 2012)

THZZELJR said:


> I think its worth looking into but I don't accept it as gospel since no one is providing side by side comparisons. I think the lighting of 12/12 is the least amount of darkness to trigger flowering, and thinking that the most light it can get makes for bigger yields. And it sounds like diminishing light routine is trying to mimic nature, which indoors we don't want to mimic nature. we want to perfect nature. More thought needs to given to how much rest is optimal and how much light is optimal for the plant not your pocket. all in all I might try it side by side someday but doing it on grow at a time is not empirical. It does make sense that DLR would accelerate flower as your plant would feel winter is coming faster that 12/12


 I don't want to try to perfect nature, it's impossible. When you try doing more and more is when mutants and defects happen. I will experiment with GLR & DLR and see what happens in the long run. So far everything is normal except for one mutant AK-48 that grows an extra head. Weird little fucker. But it was mutated before I implemented any change in lighting. I probably won't do a side by side comparison because I see the results in electrical savings and growth time. It's almost identical. Even if it negates a day or two in a veg cycle I'm perfectly fine with that too. Every day I save 5 hours or more of up time. 150 hours a month, what do you pay per hour?


----------



## Driftchamber (Nov 24, 2012)

Tried the lesser light scheduel 11/13 weeks 6,7 of flowering now in week 8 and dropped another hour of light. Buds are good size extremely dense and covered in crystals. You possibly might lose on yield IMO but a lot of other factors to take into account. My plants were very healthy throughout the grow and am now flushing for five days will end up cutting down start of week 9. Potted 2 ak specialized from wos in 1 50l pot in coco pearl with some hydroton rtw. Started with 1000watt mh from seedling flowered under 1000 w mh, 1000 w hps, 1 600 hps and a 400 hps. Plant grew to just over 5 1/2 feet.


----------



## mousebuddha (Dec 1, 2012)

I posted a thread saying i was changing from 12-12 to 11 light 13 dark in the last 2 weeks to try to speed up my harvest , asked for advice and just got shit off people. Was told to change to 13 light , 11 dark by some smart arse. Good luck dude !


----------



## dolamic (Dec 6, 2012)

mousebuddha said:


> I posted a thread saying i was changing from 12-12 to 11 light 13 dark in the last 2 weeks to try to speed up my harvest , asked for advice and just got shit off people. Was told to change to 13 light , 11 dark by some smart arse. Good luck dude !


Advice is meant to be thought over. I think a lot of things over on here, listen to what they say. Get hit with a barrage of bullshit
and then do something just for the hell of it. People on here will stuff their opinions and advice down your throat and make you
change your fucking lighting schedule because that's the way they've done it, and their pa's have done it, and their pa's before
them'ns. Before any of youn's ever done come over chere. And by golly you'd better do it their fuckin' way or they'll stab ya in the throat.


----------



## bua69 (Jan 17, 2013)

I have been growing with this system for a while now, there's a book about it "a garden of peace" veg mode is 12hrs on, 5.5 off, 1hr on, 5.5 off, some unstable strains will preflower, and changing to 12,5,2,5 cures this in most. this method causes intense node production, great for clone moms, but it's not for clones. the flowering mode is start at 10 on 14 off, and drop .5 hr per month, i personally drop 15 min per week. they bud fast and hard, and speed up production time, as much as 3 weeks. i use a microscope to check ripeness, and its pretty consistent. I know it's hard to grasp for some, i was the same way, but would never go back now. major energy savings as well. try it out !


----------



## Kingof1 (Jan 18, 2013)

Fewer hours of lighting are required if the dark period is interrupted in the middle of the night,. The light break in the middle of the night restores pfr phytochrome level, and since neither of the two dark periods before or after light break is very long, the pfr level does not diminish sufficiently to permit flowering. 12-1 plants stay in vegetative state, and grow bigger and better with tight nodes. Nelson Greenhouse operation and management


----------



## Kingof1 (Jan 18, 2013)

12-1 taught in 1st year college horticulture, standard in Agri biz since the 19th century. Cannabis is short day long night flowering plant, 12-12 makes no sense unless you own power company or you produce light bulbs. 18-6 you would need 2 suns to replicate outdoors? That makes no sense. In the US we spend 5 billion annually in power consumption, if 12-1 was used it would be 1.25 billion, with added production. Photo periodic control left out of grow books making no sense whatsoever. If Agri business went by Rosenthal or Cervantes, a hot house tomato would cost $100, your mothers day bouquet 2K. These schedule are laughed at by professionals. Those 18-6 12-12 schedules artificially inflated the price of cannabis, which then justified the high cost of seeds. It paid off the status quo, in the US alone 3.75 billion, and lit everyone up like a Xmas tree for law enforcement. This is how the cannabis industry survived while many went to prison, Those phony schedules enriched the status quo and made many in the industry multi millionaires, and made you a beacon for law enforcement.


----------



## redfrogs (Jan 18, 2013)

Evil Buddies said:


> A mate of mine that grows tells me that he does 10 hours of light and 14 hours of dark in the last 3 weeks of flowering. I'm thinking of doing the same only to cut down on the electric bill. Please could someone tell me the pros and cons of doing this.
> 
> E.G. If i switch to 10-14 will it take longer for my plants to be done as they are losing 2hrs of light each day would this make them grow more slowly.
> 
> ...


Any light cycle under 13 hours of light a day will make this plant flower.
-12/12 is better for hybrids. It allows them to grow to their fullest. 13/10 is likely to increase flowering time for hybrids; with a larger yield of course.
-10/14 is used primarily for 100% sativa strains in the last 3 weeks esp in unworked landraces to prevent "sativa reflowering".

If you are using 10/14 with hybrids from the start or 3 weeks before harvest; your buds will most likely mature faster than normal at the expense to yield.


----------



## Kingof1 (Jan 18, 2013)

completely wrong cannabis is short day long night flowering plant 12-12 is neither and certainly 13-10, by the way the day has 24 hours this is 23, so I guess you meant 13-11, completely wrong, and will make your flowering time much longer if at all? Cannabis does not flower until 11-13 or less, we use 10-14, which tells plant top flower immediately, 12-12 leaves it on the fence, 13-11 makes even less sense.


----------



## foxyhilife (Jan 20, 2013)

i did the same but dropped to 10 hours an 30 an mine seemed to finsh faster


----------



## duggie2013 (Jun 15, 2014)

I no its an old tread but 10/14 is way better that 12/12 finish faster bigger yield cannabis is a short day plant 12/12 is neither dont make sence for all ye saying diffrent ye are wrong check out the 12/1 army of cannabis growers on face book for proof


----------



## FrozenChozen (Jun 17, 2014)

duggie2013 said:


> I no its an old tread but 10/14 is way better that 12/12 finish faster bigger yield cannabis is a short day plant 12/12 is neither dont make sence for all ye saying diffrent ye are wrong check out the 12/1 army of cannabis growers on face book for proof


yeah! check facebook for proof....


Wow, what an ignorant comment.... facebook is opinions, not facts....


12/12 bottom line


----------



## MydogCody (Jun 19, 2014)

The 10/14 light cycle is a common approach with those wanting to speed up their harvest date. I used it recently to get my plants to flower more quickly since I had to unexpectedly leave town for 3 weeks of job training. I would say the plants finished about 7-10 days sooner when I did a 10/14 light cycle compared to the previous time (same strain). 

If you never heard of using a 10/14 cycle, for speeding up harvest day, then now you have.


----------



## 710in780 (Jul 24, 2020)

grow plenty said:


> at minus 2 hrs of presious life giving, bud growing 'light' per day, youll be looking at approx. 18% less product. so my guess is...bad idea!


"Precious", You'll.


----------



## J232 (Jul 24, 2020)

710in780 said:


> "Precious", You'll.


Did you really bump a post from 2011 to correct grammar of someone who hasn’t logged in since 2019?? lol wtf..


----------



## JCGreen81 (Jul 24, 2020)

J232 said:


> Did you really bump a post from 2011 to correct grammar?? lol wtf..


Lmao i deleted my response on this thread. I didn’t realize he opened this from that long ago. 

Wow!


----------



## xtsho (Jul 25, 2020)

Well now that this old thread has been bumped I'll state that I sometimes run 10/14 in flower when I'm growing a long flowering sativa. It helps to get them to flower sooner and finish faster.


----------

